# Serious Sirius question



## Woodhick (Dec 8, 2004)

Not sure if this belongs here so pardon my ignorance if it does not. My Kenwood car stereo is set up for Sirius service but I am unsure of how and what I need to make it work. Any help available here?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm guessing you have a "Sirius-ready" setup.

Just like with XM, you need a satellite antenna (these days smaller than a computer mouse) and a tuner, then wires to hook it all up. Most consumer electronics stores will have all the info you need.


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

Be aware that the tuner will need to be "matched" to your headunit. So, since you have a Kenwood deck, you'll need a Kenwood Sirius tuner. Their current model is the 903. If you find a 902 cheaper, they are the same unit. The 903 was released to end a free tuner offer earlier this year.


----------

